# Low stress training vs topping. Which is better?



## VILEPLUME (Aug 23, 2019)

I've always topped my plants but I recently watched this video and I'm thinking of doing low-stress training.






Does low-stress training create bigger buds or am I fine with topping?

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## PagingMrHerman (Aug 23, 2019)

I incorporate both techniques on the same plant. Lst to even out the canopy with multiple tops. Helps with air flow and minimizes height for an indoor grow. Think I might FIM next time and see which I like better.


----------



## OldMedUser (Aug 23, 2019)

The whole idea of both is to get more buds up to the light and/or have a flat, even canopy that's best for indoor growing. Outdoors it's mainly for height control as the sun hits everywhere.

Generally you'll top or FIM to get more grow tips then as they grow out you'll use LST to spread the tips apart so their side branches grow out and become grow tips with colas of their own when flowered. Some will just bend the plant over when small to accomplish much the same thing.


----------



## Mafiaal (Aug 23, 2019)

Personally I use all the above...which I believe is called mainlining.

If you have the time to let them veg it’s totally worth it.

Below is my one NL#5 in a one gal then in a 15 gal, 7 weeks Veg.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 28, 2019)

Mafiaal said:


> Personally I use all the above...which I believe is called mainlining.
> 
> If you have the time to let them veg it’s totally worth it.
> 
> Below is my one NL#5 in a one gal then in a 15 gal, 7 weeks Veg.


That plant is not mainlined. Mainlining is something completely different then what you have going on there. My avatar is an outdoor mainlined plant. 
However you still did do a good job


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 28, 2019)

Do both. 
In reality it's best to figure out what you want to achieve at the end. Then you just have to figure out how to get there. 
Outdoors last yr I scrogged them first to get as many shoots as possible ... then I topped and fimmed and let them go until they were just loaded with bud sites and pulled 7 pounds from my best plant.

Indoors I want a flat canopy so I start with topping then moved to lst. 

Like I said it depends on what you want your end goal to look like


----------



## Mafiaal (Aug 28, 2019)

ganga gurl420 said:


> That plant is not mainlined. Mainlining is something completely different then what you have going on there. My avatar is an outdoor mainlined plant.
> However you still did do a good job


Yes I left the lower set of branches on, perpendicular to the top main. But I don’t see why that wouldn’t also be considered mainlining? 

The purpose of mainlining as I understand it it to have a short plant with even canopy and multiple main stems. 

I think with the exception of the left side which grew outwards a little faster then the right I have a pretty even canopy.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 28, 2019)

Because there is some science to it. The split and then the even amounts of shoots coming off of it is suppose to regulate the water and nute uptake evenly between all of the branches and colas. You should read on it. 
However the way you did it is not that. All you did is manipulate it to have an even canopy.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 28, 2019)

See...the hub has to be off of 1 node for it to be an actual mainline


----------



## Mafiaal (Aug 28, 2019)

Well I have read up on it and with this plant made adaptations. 

I’ve done exactly what you posted above with good results in past grows, just tweaked a few things this time around. I believe I’ve followed enough principles of mainlining for it to be considered that. 

Will probably have to agree to disagree.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 28, 2019)

I pinch and bend and top and train for flat bed of buds.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 28, 2019)

Mafiaal said:


> Well I have read up on it and with this plant made adaptations.
> 
> I’ve done exactly what you posted above with good results in past grows, just tweaked a few things this time around. I believe I’ve followed enough principles of mainlining for it to be considered that.
> 
> Will probably have to agree to disagree.


Yes we will have to agree to disagree. Because mainlining is off of one hub where you have 2


----------



## Mariosehr (Aug 28, 2019)

Both


----------



## RangiSTaxi (Sep 30, 2019)

Bending is definitely better than tipping if you want really fast production, fill in light spaces by bending to fill gaps, running small plants, I like high stress bending, i crush the stems and bend down, i use silica to set them. i also strip leaves,defoliate , all of the fan leaves with a stalk get removed, one of my current grows photo taken today ,10 days veg from seedlings , picture is 2 plants.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-tip-which-increases-production-potency-and-time.997054/#post-15103361


----------



## dstroy (Sep 30, 2019)

Mafiaal said:


> Well I have read up on it and with this plant made adaptations.
> 
> I’ve done exactly what you posted above with good results in past grows, just tweaked a few things this time around. I believe I’ve followed enough principles of mainlining for it to be considered that.
> 
> Will probably have to agree to disagree.


That plant is not mainlined.


----------



## Flowki (Oct 28, 2019)

Topping is the easiest way to get many nodes in moderate uniform, then lst to somewhat control them during stretch. I don't think either technique is particularly better on it's own, pros and cons.


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Oct 28, 2019)

This Strawberry Amnesia just over 5 weeks. 8 top Mainline, I'm done with training.
Hempy. About as easy as I can do.


----------



## Dish (Jan 19, 2020)

**Disclaimer** This is my very first grow of all time! I just turned 43 yesterday and have been waiting over 20 years to grow! Now that I can legally grow 5 plants in Illinois with my medical card IT'S ON! Since the very day the law was announced last summer I have been in a constant state of learning. The procedures and techniques I am using below may or may not be optimal. I am in no way attempting to persuade that these methods are the best to use. It is merely my intention to post an accurate representation of what I did so that I can receive feedback from all you guys. If I happen to do something correctly hopefully my pictures and descriptions can help others. 

Currently near the end of vegging and I've incorporated both topping and LST with this plant. This beauty was donated by a close friend who brought it to life from a bag-seed of unknown dank. I have a few clues to the sex (I think female) but I'm really not sure yet.

Here is the plant on Christmas day 2019. I wasn't told of the actual date of germination, but I'll go out on a limb and guess about 14 days.



I'm vegging with a Helious 1200 (420w actual draw) I acquired this light from Facebook Marketplace and knew almost nothing about it on the day of purchase. I got a crazy cheap deal from someone who was unloading all their gear at once and couldn't be happier.

Here's a link to an current EBay listing for the Helios. I giggle with glee every time I look at the price! I paid less than this for a complete three tent setup! Helios 1200w LED Grow Light (420w actual draw)



I can't seem to find anyone else who own's one of these lights... The original price was well over $400! I paid $400 for some dudes entire three tent setup complete with carbon filter, 600w HPS with ballast, clone machine and tons of hydroponic gear!



Christmas had depleted my funds, so I had to go with some cheap potting soil from WalMart. I read to stay away from miracle grow soil, so I went with the only available alternative. That was a potting "mix" that actually looked closer to mulch than it did soil. I couldn't find any decent reviews on the product so I just crossed my fingers and went for it. I noticed that it said it had food that fed up to six months, so I figured I would just plan on using very little or no additional nutrients until I had some data on how the plant reacted to this mix. It fluffs up pretty nicely and allows for good drainage. I water about 2-3 times a week alternating GH nutes at 1/3 strength with fresh PH'd water.



The plant was a little sluggish at first, but soon started to add mass.



The first step in my LST plan was to promote main stem strength. I did this by directing a small oscillating fan at the plant. I had read that using wind is a great way to do this as it triggers the plants natural reaction in nature. A slight swaying back and forth compels the plant to strengthen it's main stem and root structure so it doesn't blow over.

Here is the same plant 14 days later. Notice that the vertical growth has been minimal, but the circumference of the main stem substantial.




Next it was time to get some light to those lower branches. Using a couple empty water bottles I braced the main stem and gently coaxed the plant to the side. I am using gardening wire I bought from Lowes. I bend one end over into a "U" shape and hook it over the branch I want to train. By leaving the "U" open (don't twist the wire around the branch) the plant can easily bend the wire if growth requires.



I left it this way for 12 hours before training it to the other side.

I topped the plant just once. As this is my first grow I wanted to utilize techniques that put as little stress on the plant as possible. While I'm obviously interested in getting the best yield possible, my first priority here was taking the plant through all phases of it's life-cycle without killing it with radical modifications.



Here is the plant today. I've used the floral wire to train the main branches downward to allow some light to get to the lower nodes. I have been told by a friend that I should expect explosive growth vertically soon after I send it to 12\12. I have had the plant on a 24\0 schedule so far with no real causes for concern.




This is 25 days after transplanting and I think it's looking pretty good. I plan to send it to flower on Feb 1st.



Still wish I knew what strain it is... Planning on taking a few cuttings before I send it to flower just in case it turns out to be some super-stadanko.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 19, 2020)

PagingMrHerman said:


> I incorporate both techniques on the same plant. Lst to even out the canopy with multiple tops. Helps with air flow and minimizes height for an indoor grow. Think I might FIM next time and see which I like better.


Do all 3.....especially if you are limited to 3 or 4 plants. Top once, wait 10-14 days and Fimm.......tie down branches....


----------



## Wizard of Nozs (Jan 31, 2020)

It depends on how serious you get with lst. If youre diligent enough, you can turn everything into a main cola without topping. My current girl was grown horizontal, allowing every node to get as much light as its actual top from the very beginning. I have so many tops, i dont have any room to create more and i never had to cut her to do it so the growth process was never touched.

This method works better for me than super cropping or using a net simply because I'm lazy. I want the best results possible with the least amount of effort. I will probably schwaz the shit out of it sometime though. 

I start tying her down around day 7.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 31, 2020)

Supercropping is your friend.


----------



## T macc (Feb 4, 2020)

LST and supercrop is about all I do anymore


----------



## hillbill (Feb 4, 2020)

Both! I top and LST almost everything and have for a long time, also will crush some branches to bend them where they need to go. With all this I never have weak branches on my plants.

Most light to the most buds! The rougher training seems to cause some positive results that way.


----------

